# Newbie



## nano_steve (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi,

I've been reading these posts for about four years and thought it was about time to introduce myself. I'm Steve and have been married to a wonderful Filipina for almost four years now. We met on a dating site and had some very intellectual conversations. Within 6 months I went to visit her in Zamboagna City. To make a long story short, I've been there 4 times with trips to Cebu and Manila. We now have a 14 month old daughter. Just wanted to thank all the people who posted good information on here. I've been lucky in that she is not a gold digger and most of her family is the same although two of her brothers may end up as the stereotypical family member I have read so much about here. The visa process was arduous to say the least but in the end was worth taking the spousal visa as opposed to fiancé. We married there which was nice on the wallet and very well done. ( word of advice- don't wear a three piece suit in the PI) Anyhow, now we are looking at retiring to the PI eventually. I think we have some time before that happens, I'm 33 and she is 23 so there's time to build up a retirement. 

If I can help anyone out in answering questions please feel free. 

Steve

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

Congrats on circumnavigating most of the inherent dangers of online dating. 

Keep the suspect family members at arm's bay and charge on.

I once had delusions of retiring there (Zamboanga) as my wife is also from there. I am thankful that I woke up and chose Subic to reside in permanently (zero threat, etc.). I spent almost 5 years in the Zambo area previously.


----------



## nano_steve (Nov 4, 2014)

Jon1, thanks. Yeah, early on I had the idea to retire there but not safe enough. Don't get me wrong, visiting is safe if you know what you're doing and always with family but long term that's not feasible. I have researched many areas and Subic sounds nice but more, much more expensive than other areas. I've thought near Cebu or Palawan but by the time I'm ready to retire I'm sure those areas will be as expensive if not more so. I know the drill of visiting and seeing for yourself but if anyone has any ideas and or experiences to share I'm more than interested. 

Each and every time I was there I was always accompanied by family, which was nice but no privacy or exploring on my own which I didn't like. I'm leaning more towards the provinces for retirement but within a short travel to medical facilities and cities.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

nano_steve said:


> Each and every time I was there I was always accompanied by family, which was nice but no privacy or exploring on my own which I didn't like.


Not to mention if you want to stop for a meal or a beer the added costs of the entourage. My biggest pet peeve there.

That's the one thing I like most about Angeles City. Wife and I know it well so no need for "guides". lol


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

nano_steve said:


> Jon1, thanks. Yeah, early on I had the idea to retire there but not safe enough. Don't get me wrong, visiting is safe if you know what you're doing and always with family but long term that's not feasible. I have researched many areas and Subic sounds nice but more, much more expensive than other areas. I've thought near Cebu or Palawan but by the time I'm ready to retire I'm sure those areas will be as expensive if not more so. I know the drill of visiting and seeing for yourself but if anyone has any ideas and or experiences to share I'm more than interested.
> 
> Each and every time I was there I was always accompanied by family, which was nice but no privacy or exploring on my own which I didn't like. I'm leaning more towards the provinces for retirement but within a short travel to medical facilities and cities.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yes I explored the whole area from Labuan to Ipil and knew it thoroughly. Subic is expensive in comparison to the rest of the country but as close to as living in the US standards-wise as you will get. Metro-manila is crap (pollution, congestion, traffic, etc) and Cebu is not much farther behind. Keep those questionable family members at bay at least by distance. A hospital is a major condition. Davao comes to mind as an alternative for Mindanao. I am hoping that the new hospital in Clark is opening soon as the hospital in Subic is nothing better than a clinic. Palawan is infrastructurally challenged. It may be cheap to live in the province but you have to accept what you are sacrificing. If medical was not a concern I would consider Dipilog as my second choice. It has a good climate and not too populated, decent roads. The only thing lacking is medical care.


----------



## nano_steve (Nov 4, 2014)

Jon 1 and cvtg,

Thanks for the advice. We are planning a trip to Zamboanga next September so we can celebrate my daughters 2nd birthday there. Maybe we will take a side trip to check things out. Another thought of mine was to buy a plot of land now and build later but again a set of challenges such as flooding in low lying areas and storm surge if in close proximity to the sea. Just two major examples, also electricity, water, sewer/ septic and how waste is carried away( ie storm drains) The ones in Sinunuc where my wife lived were nothing more than surface concrete canals that were shallow and boy did it stink. Jon1, where is your wife from in ZC? My wife was asking.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I visited Zambo in July for a funeral and refused to stay longer than 2 nights (security concerns). There is a news blackout on the issues there (daily shootings, weekly kidnappings, etc.) and anyone (non-Muslim) with money is pulling out. I figure that I have dipped into my luck bucket with all of the time that I have spent there (over the last 12 years, almost 7.5 years). 

For me I would not make a long term plan for Zambo. I am thinking of even relocating her parents so that is no longer a concern. 

My wife is from Nazareth (next to Sto Nino). We now have a property/house in Divisoria that is relatively safe to visit. I set it up security-wise so that I am comfortable (3M concrete walls topped with electrified spikes, 2 german shepherds and a throw away .45). I hated living like that which is why I chose Subic. It's the exact opposite here.


----------



## nano_steve (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow Jon, I didn't know how bad it has gotten. The shootings/ kidnappings are that much more now? We will be staying at La Vista when we go. My experience has been that it is a secure place with a military base next door. I still remember waking up and going out on the porch to see the PI army storming the beach in an exercise. Started me at first. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

We had our wedding held at La Vista on Dec 27. We left on Dec 29 at 0500. At 1300 a kidnapping attempt was made on a FilAm couple there for their wedding. We missed it by 8 hours and overstayed by one day to my liking. You cannot trust the locals from spreading the word of money=kanos around available for kidnap... After that, I will never stay there again nor visit the city longer than 48 hours. I have been there too long and am too easily recognized (aside from my white skin). You have to keep ahead of the bad guys and keep them guessing. Avoid the hotels near the airport, in Pasonanca and Lantaka (downtown).


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Zamboanga sounds like Johannesburg, only worse! The question begs, why does Subic not attract these desperadoes, being an expat enclave? Is it kind of a locked-in, walled city, like old Berlin? Any thoughts?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

It's a distance thing (1000km). Most kidnappings occur in Mindanao on south (their cottage industry). Also some have occurred in Palawan (people on boats and coastal resorts) as it is a short boat ride to the Sulu archipelago. 

Some kidnappings occur in Manila too. I think those are usually bad business related. 

Subic is not walled in like a fortress. It is however a community that was built up by the US during the colonial days. So the community has a different attitude about Americans and foreigners. I would say it is probably 99% pro-American.

There is crime here but 99% of it is outside the Freeport. The Freeport has an active police force 24/7 that patrols on foot and in vehicles and a real 911 system. I am sure that it was inherited from the USN. 

I can honestly say that I never feel threatened in the Freeport. In Olongapo, there are some not so good areas to avoid after dark. In the main district (Magsaysay drive) there are pickpockets at night (mostly small children forced to do it by adult monitors).


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

What about the landlords Jon1,

I want to like the PI very badly, but from what i read on another thread, just renting a condo is a recipe for stress, and another way to get scammed of your cash in the form of a disappearing deposit!

Thanks, D.


----------

